# Resident Evil 2 wont load saved games



## spacemonkey (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi, I have installed my res evil 2 from disc after formatting my computer and it saves games but won't load them back up again, it just crashes when I try to load them back up if I do it during the game. If I try to load them at the start it just says load failed. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks,
TessB


----------



## MariusB (Sep 8, 2004)

I will tell you what I did in order for the game to run properly on Windows XP Professional Service Pack 1:
- I tried at first to run the game using the compatibility mode, specifically Windows 95 compatibility. I was able thus to load the saved games, but the trouble was that the game screen became very small
- Afterwards I used Compatibility Administration Toolkit to add a patch for the game and I managed to get a full screen image that way
Sadly I am being now stopped by the same problem, having recently updated to Service Pack 2.
If you're still interested I will give you the details.


----------



## Schlawuzi (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, if someone out there is still trying to play resident evil II with Win XP SP 2 here is the point:

The Problem is the way your harddrive is formatted. Resident evil II cant read savegame files that are stored on a hard drive that is formatted with NTFS. You are able to write them yes, but you cant read them out of a NTFS formatted System. The easiest way is to put your savegames on an USB stick. USB Sticks always use FAT32 which works just fine.
If you plan to use an USB stick you must not forget to change the regedit, in which you need to set your path for savegames to your UBS stick. 
If you dont have an USB stick at hand you could also use a simple disc that if formatted with FAT32.
If you need further infos just contact me via ICQ: 235683467..just send a message with "resident evil" or you may end up on ignore list


----------

